

Barnes & Noble Challenges eBook Price-Fixing Settlement - fpgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/barnes-noble-claims-price-fixing-settlement-will-raise-e-book-prices/

======
fpgeek
There are two major flaws in Barnes & Noble's complaint.

First, they ignore the existence of Kobo (now owned by Rakuten, the "Amazon of
Japan" who also owns buy.com) and other significant competition for Amazon
besides themselves and Apple.

Second, at the time of Amazon's supposed monopoly, Amazon's only long-run
competition was Sony. Nook had just launched and the other major players
(Kobo, Google, Apple) were in the process of launching. With the exception of
Apple their decision to launch was unrelated to the agency model.

